# Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?



## Shimano95 (1. Februar 2011)

Hallo 
  Mich würde dieses Schirmzelt interessieren:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zebco-Schirmzelt-Schirm-Anglerschirm-2-50m-Erdspies-/17059346...
  was haltet ihr davon? ist es ein guter deal oder ist dass nur billigschrott???
  bei einer anderen auktion heißt es der Stoff wäre aus 190 D Nylon ist das gut wasserdicht oder nicht ?
  bitte um meinungen !


noch dazu ich bin noch jungangler und suche so ein schirmzelt im bereich 40-50 euro und hab gesehen dass dieses schirmzelt auf einigen online shops für 55 bzw auch 60euro erst verkauft wird


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Mal abgesehen vom Material - der Schirm hat einen großen Nachteil: das ist die Stange in der Mitte!!

Versuche dich mal bei Regen unter den Schirm zu setzen und das noch einigermaßen bequem... das klappt nicht!
Ständig stört die Stange irgendwie... du sitzt ständig unter dem Schirmrand, der Überwurf reibt an den Klamotten... einfach gruselig.
Und bei Sonne kannst du auch nicht unbedingt gut davor flüchten.

Ich habe früher auch die gleiche Bauart gehabt und sie regelmäßig verflucht.

Dann suche lieber nach einem Nubrolly... da ist die Stange hinten im Schirm und stört nicht ganz so schlimm. 

Vor allem kannst du dich auch mal darunter hinlegen!


----------



## Moerser83 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom Material - der Schirm hat einen großen Nachteil: das ist die Stange in der Mitte!!
> 
> Versuche dich mal bei Regen unter den Schirm zu setzen und das noch einigermaßen bequem... das klappt nicht!
> Ständig stört die Stange irgendwie... du sitzt ständig unter dem Schirmrand, der Überwurf reibt an den Klamotten... einfach gruselig.
> ...


 
Da kommt er aber bestimmt nicht mit 40-50 Euro aus. 
Ich würde sagen Spar ein bisschen Geld zusammen und kauf dir was vernünftiges. 
Wenn du richtig damit umgehst hält der ja ne ewigkeit.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Hi,
ich würde ein paar Euro drauflegen.
Ich habe solch ein Teil und bin damit wirklich zufrieden.
Gruß Udo
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-Cayenne-Brolly-Hammerpreis_p8028_x2.htm


----------



## Shimano95 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

also mit dem druntersetzen seh ich nicht das problem der is schließlich 2,50m von der spannweite 

hatte schon einen kleineren schirm auch mit der stange in der mitte und da wurde ich auch nicht nass

der nubrolly ist zwar mit 60euro günstig hat aber einen boden und das gilt bei uns als zelt und sowas darf ich ab diesem jahr bei uns nicht benutzen -.-


----------



## Shimano95 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ratet ihr so extrem von so einem schirmzelt ab?

also ich war mal über nacht angeln und da war noch einer und der ist mit so einem schirmzelt dort gewesen und hatte auch ne liege drunter meine liege hat eine länge von 2,05m die passt doch da drunter wenn ich den schirm genau neben die liege lege


----------



## Moerser83 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Wenn du mit der Stange in der Mitte zurecht kommst und die dich nicht stört ist doch Ok. 
Also ich habe selber auch nur einen Schirm, wobei ich auch sagen muss das ich sehr selten lange Ansitze mache. 
Und wenns dann mal regnet tuts der Schirm auch, hab auch einen Überwurf dabei gekauft den ich noch nie benutzt habe.


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> ratet ihr so extrem von so einem schirmzelt ab?
> 
> also ich war mal über nacht angeln und da war noch einer und der ist mit so einem schirmzelt dort gewesen und hatte auch ne liege drunter meine liege hat eine länge von 2,05m die passt doch da drunter wenn ich den schirm genau neben die liege lege



Hi,
die Böden werden nur mit Klettverschuß eingelegt und können genau so gut weg gelassen werden , ich beu mein Teil auch immer ohne Boden auf.
Ne Liege passt ohne Probleme drunter da 250 cm breit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde ein paar Euro drauflegen.
> Ich habe solch ein Teil und bin damit wirklich zufrieden.
> Gruß Udo
> http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/YARIS-SPORTS-TREND-Cayenne-Brolly-Hammerpreis_p8028_x2.htm



sieht gut aus #6 , wie schwer ist denn das Teil ?


----------



## marco333 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

@udo wenn du mal zeit hättest könntest du mal messen wie gross das ganze im unaufgebauten zustand ist.


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



marco333 schrieb:


> @udo wenn du mal zeit hättest könntest du mal messen wie gross das ganze im unaufgebauten zustand ist.



Hi,
steht in dem Link doch dabei.
Gruß Udo
Maße: 225 x 178 x 148


----------



## marco333 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ich meinte zusammen gebaut in der tasche :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



marco333 schrieb:


> ich meinte zusammen gebaut in der tasche :q



162,5 cm Länge minimum.


----------



## marco333 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

dank schee #h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

@udo

Bei dem im Startpost verlinkten Schrim könnte es mit einer Liege sehr eng werden.

Die im eBay-Text angegeben 2,50m beziehen sich wirklich auf das Bogenmaß. Der reale Durchmesser liegt dabei knapp über 2m.

Ich habe solch einen Billigschirm von Mosella (glaube ich - spielt aber keine Rolle, weil die alle baugleich sind) und nutze den nach einer mehr als nassen Enttäuschung nur noch als Sonnenschutz.

Leichte Schauer macht der Schirm noch klaglos mit. Stärkerer Regen bzw. auch langanhaltende Schauer scheitern an der Bauart des Schirms. Und zwar in der Form, als dass das Wasser IN den Reißverschluss des Seitenteils läüft und dann INNEN an der Seitenwand runterläuft.

Der Reißverschluß ist nämlich derart gelegt, dass er wie eine Regenrinne fungiert und das Wasser quasi dazu zwingt, an der Innenseite abzulaufen.

Eine Lippe über dem Reißverschluß wäre dabei die idealere Lösung.

Auch wenn ich sonst ein Sparfuchs bin aber in dem Fall plädiere ich auch für ein teureres aber ausgereiftes System.


----------



## Shimano95 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ich will jetzt auch dazu sagen, dass ich mit dem schirmzelt nicht 3tagesansitze machen würde für eine nacht wäre das höchstens. 
außerdem wenn es wirklich extremst regnet dann geh ich sowieso nicht angeln.
ich geh wenn dann nur im richtigen sommer über nacht. und ich muss auch dazu sagen dass ich halt jetzt nicht so viel geld ausgeben wollte er soll seinen zweck erfüllen


----------



## Udo561 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @udo
> Und zwar in der Form, als dass das Wasser IN den Reißverschluss des Seitenteils läüft und dann INNEN an der Seitenwand runterläuft.
> Der Reißverschluß ist nämlich derart gelegt, dass er wie eine Regenrinne fungiert und das Wasser quasi dazu zwingt, an der Innenseite abzulaufen.



Hi,
ich bin etwas verwirrt :q
An meinem ist kein Reißverschluss vorhanden wo Wasser runter laufen könnte.
Ok , länger als 4 Stunden habe ich mit dem Schirm noch nicht im Regen gesessen , aber die 4 Stunden bleibt es darunter trocken.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Shimano95 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ich glaube der meinte meinen schirm nicht deinen =)


----------



## Meteraal (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Angelgreenhorn schrieb:


> sieht gut aus #6 , wie schwer ist denn das Teil ?


 

Das Schirmzelt ist 4,4 kg schwer in der Tasche. Hab grad gewogen, denn ich hab das gleiche.


----------



## alechandros (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

falls du in dem Schrimzelt übernachten willst dann kaufe dir lieber diese hier

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schirmzelt-Angel...648502778?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item4aa823ddfa

Das andere kannst du nicht zumachen und im Frühjahr oder Herbst ist es sehr unangenehm wenn der Wind reinblässt. 

Bei starkem Regen ist der Schirm aber nicht zu gebrauchen es sei den du kaufst dir noch Adeckplane im Baumarkt für ca 10€ und spannst diese über dem Schirm. Dann ist es auch zu 100% Regendicht.


----------



## Shimano95 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ich weiß nicht recht unter so einen brolly passt im endeffekt nur einer und ich wollte halt eig schon dass 2 leute drunterpasssen und nicht nur einer weil ich geh über nacht nicht allein is immer ein kumpel dabei würde meine mum nicht mal erlauben =)

und ihr findest das schirmzelt dass ich vorgeschlagen hab so schlecht? habt ihr vielleicht ein anderes gutes schirmzelt dass ihr mir empfehlen könnt? also preislich naja aller höchstens 60-70euro


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...karpfenzelte/kogha-umbrella-tent-1/detail.jsf


----------



## Shimano95 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...karpfenzelte/kogha-umbrella-tent-1/detail.jsf




da zahl ich ja 13 euro versand dann bräuchte ich gleich nicht die grenze von 60-70euro setzen ich meinte 60-70euro am besten mit versand


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Du hast das Limit bei  60-70€ angesetzt, es soll noch möglichst 2-Mann tauglich und der Versand soll auch noch dabei sein?

|muahah:

Holt euch jeder einen Brolly, den bekommt ihr auch in dieser Preisklasse.

Irgendwo mußt du Abstriche machen, vor allem in dieser Preiskathegorie.

Außerdem hast du mit zwei Mann unter einem "normalen" Schirm mit Stange in der Mitte bei schlechtem Wetter ein enormes Platzproblem.

Was ist, wenn einer von euch sich mal hinlegen will? Wo willst du deine nicht benötigte Aurüstung (Ersatzklamotten, Lebensmittel usw.) hinlegen??

Vor allem: alleine im Zelt ist IMMER besser wie zu zweit, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung!!


----------



## Udo561 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Hi,
dann teil dir mit deinem Kumpel die Kosten und bestellt euch sowas.
http://www.eurotackle.nl/shop/TREND-SPACE-DOME-p-19276.html
Ich bin ja auch so ein Sparfuchs , gebe nie mehr aus als unbedingt sein muss , aber in deinem Fall fast unlösbar :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Vor allem: alleine im Zelt ist IMMER besser wie zu zweit, ich spreche da aus Erfahrung!!



Es sei denn man mag sich sehr,sehr gut leiden 
Aber soweit reicht bei mir die Liebe zu keinem Angelkumpel auch nicht :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber soweit reicht bei mir die Liebe zu keinem Angelkumpel auch nicht :q



Du sagst es... Die große Hütte nehm ich nur noch mit, wenn meine Freundin dabei ist oder wenn ich mal eine der seltenen Wochenendsitzungen mache.
Ansonsten reicht mein Brolly oder das Pramzelt.


----------



## Shimano95 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Das ist ja ein Zelt -.-
wenn ihr weiter vorne lest darf ich kein Zelt bei unsren Verein aufstellen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Grob zusammgefasst:
1. Du sparst noch ein bisschen und bekommst dann was für dein Geld, woran du längere Zeit Spaß hast.

oder

2. Du kaufst dir was, dass nicht wirklich funktionell ist und worüber du dich später bestimmt ärgern wirst.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Ach so, das kommt auch noch dazu....

Mein letzter Tipp, allerdings sprengt das den Rahmen:

Klick hier zum 2-Mann-Schirm


Und vielleicht merkst du mal, des es in deinem Fall die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau *nicht* gibt! 

Du hast jetzt einige Tipps und Ratschläge bekommen, die alle in die gleiche Richtung gingen. Da müßte dir doch langsam mal etwas auffallen.


----------



## alechandros (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

kauft euch dass hier 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Gewebeplane-Abde...27?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item5882da1677

und bastellt daraus das hier

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=101680&k_id=0606&hot=0


----------



## Merlin (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt...das ist eben ein Schirmzelt und kein Zelt...
Auf jedenfall kann man da ohne Probleme zu zweit unter sitzen und man ist Regen und Windgeschützt...
Ich finde das gut ....wenn man Zelten und schlafen will sollte man sich eben ein richtiges Zelt kaufen.


----------



## Shimano95 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

was haltet ihr von dem hier? wiwa soll ja nicht schlecht sein

http://cgi.ebay.de/Schirmzelt-Angel...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6851725161779630769


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von dem hier? wiwa soll ja nicht schlecht sein
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Schirmzelt-Angel...&otn=1&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=6851725161779630769



Hi,
mich persönlich würde die Stange in der Mitte stören , egal von 
welchem Hersteller der Schirm ist.
Aber so ein Teil schützt auch vor Regen , muss jeder selber wissen für welche Form vom Schirmzelt er sich entscheiden möchte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Shimano95 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

wenn dich jetzt die stange nicht stören würde? ^^

welchen würdest du dann nehmen oder fändest du beide gleich?


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Sorry,
ich kann dir da wirklich nicht weiter helfen.
Mir persönlich gefallen die Schirme auch nicht , 
sind echt nicht mein Ding.
Wenn ich mich jetzt für einen entscheiden müsste 
würde ich den dunkleren nehmen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## lausi97 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Hallo Shimano95,

würde mir das Schirmzelt nicht kaufen,da bei Regen es unterm Schirm mehr tröpfelt als draußen(eigene erfahrung).Kauf dir lieber einen Schirm,der PVC beschichtet ist und man die Stange rausschrauben kann.Dann nach ein bisschen Sparen den passenden Überwurf.
Mit zwei Mann und Gerödel wirds schnell verdammt eng,deswegen würd ich deinem Kumpel denselben Vorschlag machen.

gruß
Lausi


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Dieser hier ist preiswert:
http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p200_PVC-Nubrolly-Schirm.html

Den habe ich ihn schon seit drei Jahren im Einsatz, wenn sich zwischenzeitlich nichts am Modell geändert hat, und er ist dicht und funktioniert immer noch.#6


----------



## Shimano95 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Hallo Shimano95,
> 
> würde mir das Schirmzelt nicht kaufen,da bei Regen es unterm Schirm mehr tröpfelt als draußen(eigene erfahrung).Kauf dir lieber einen Schirm,der PVC beschichtet ist und man die Stange rausschrauben kann.Dann nach ein bisschen Sparen den passenden Überwurf.
> Mit zwei Mann und Gerödel wirds schnell verdammt eng,deswegen würd ich deinem Kumpel denselben Vorschlag machen.
> ...



welchen schirm meinst du jetzt? den den ich am anfang rein hab von zebco oder den von wiwa fishing?

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Schirmzelt-Schirmsystem-halb-geschlossen


----------



## klappe (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

hab auch einen schirm erstanden-vor 2jahren (von interfish-glaube ich|kopfkrat)
kann nur sagen , dass ich mir jetzt einen besseren kaufen würde.
die große schwachstelle ist an meinem der hebel, an dem man das schirmrohr verlängert und fixiert.das ist aus plaste #d

zu zweit kann man gut drunter sitzen für ein paar stunden.regen hält meiner sehr gut ab und schlafen kannst du alleine auch  (ich benutze aber keine liege.....)ich bin relativ groß(1,92m)

wenn aber wind aufkommt kannst du die teile voll knicken(und da regen oft- vor allem im sommer-mit wind in verbindung gebracht werden kann) da sind die teile einfach viel zu wabbelig....

p.s. das teil hat 39€gekostet und sieht fast genau so aus wie der zebco schirm


----------



## lausi97 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Beide!

gruß
lausi


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

http://www.shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p221_Light-Shelter.html

was sagt ihr zu dem? is des auch geeignet so für tagsüber oder is des zu wuchtig fürn tag? würdets ihr fürn tag benutzen?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

*Das ist genau die Bauart von Schirm, die wir dir die ganze Zeit empfehlen!!!*

Und ja, ich würde ihn für einen Tag/eine Nacht und mehr mitnehmen!

Hat es jetzt endlich "klick" gemacht??


----------



## Jagst-Carp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*



Shimano95 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Mich würde dieses Schirmzelt interessieren:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Zebco-Schirmzelt-Schirm-Anglerschirm-2-50m-Erdspies-/17059346...
> was haltet ihr davon? ist es ein guter deal oder ist dass nur billigschrott???
> ...



Absolut Schrott!!


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

jaja =)

aber halt so für 3 oder 4 stunde is des teil doch zu wuchtig aufzubauen oder meint ihr nicht?


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

passen in des shelter 2 leute? schon oder?


----------



## Jagst-Carp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

da passen 2 von euch locker rein sammt mädels


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

gut 

passen in des shelter wo ich oben den link geschrieben hab auch 2 liegen rein?


----------



## Jagst-Carp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ich glaub da wirds eng,höchstens ihr benutzt Feldbetten die sind nicht so breit


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

also meine liege is 2.05m lang aber wird ja bisschen hochgestellt und 90cm breit und mei kumpel hattn feldbett weiß ich aber ned die maße

würdest du des shelter auch tagsüber benutzen oder nur für ansitz? oder is des zu wuchtig und zu langwierig aufzubaun tagsüber?


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

ich mein halt so nur für 3 oder 4 std


----------



## Jagst-Carp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

müsste schon gehn


----------



## Shimano95 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

würdest dus für 3-4std aufstellen?


----------



## Jagst-Carp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

nee........... wegen 3-4 Std geh ich eigentlich nicht angeln,aber bevor ich durchnässt werde würd ichs schon auch für 3-4 Std. aufstellen


----------



## Fuldaangler (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Also ich hab son Schirmzelt mit Reisverschluss zum Wandabnehmen schon seit Jahren und nehme es oft. Mal nur als Sonnen, Regenschirm oder zum Nachtansitz mit Liege drunter, ich muß sagen es reicht vollkommen aus. Gerade als Jungangler hat man nich viel Geld, klar sind die mit Stange hinten oder 2 st. an den seiten besser aber es gibt immer irgendwas was besser ist und irgendeiner findet immer was was ihm nicht oder besser gefällt. Ich hab son Schirmzelt, halt nicht von der Firma, und bin wirklich zufrieden damit, ist schon mein 2tes von der Sorte. Ich bin der Meinung kauf es ruhig und in einigen Jahren wenn du das mit den Mädels durch hast und immer noch angelst kauf dir nen Karpfenzelt mit herausnehmbaren Boden das darfst du überall aufstellen, auch da wo Zelte verboten sind. Weil ohne Boden ist es kein Zelt sondern ein Wetterschutz, steht so im Gesetz.


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Hallo,

ich hab das o.g. Zebco- Schirmzelt seit 2 Jahren und kann davon nur abraten. Beim ersten stärkeren Wind rissen die Schlaufen für die Erdspiesse ab und das Schirmgestänge (Spinne) ist auch nicht sehr stabil. Der untere teleskopierbare Teil der Mittelstange ist unverständlicherweise aus Alu und verbiegt dementsprechend schnell. Die bauartbedingten Nachteile dieser Schirme sind ja bei allen die gleichen. Ich an deiner Stelle würde ein Brolly nehmen, vielleicht ein gebrauchtes, wenn Du sparen willst. Den Zebco-Schirm nehm ich höchstens ab und zu mal als Sonnenschutz, wenn es windstill ist..

Gruß Carsten


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Den Schirm hast du in noch nicht mal 5min aufgebaut! Funktioniert wie ein Regenschirm und dann nur noch die Schraube zum fixieren anschrauben, fertig.

Und es passen in einen normalen Brolly keine zwei Liegen rein.
Das hatten wir dir aber auch schon gesagt. Die Brollys sind alle von den gleichen Abmaßen, außer den die vom Händler auch als "2-Mann-Brolly" benannt werden.

Zu zweit drunter sitzen klappt, kein Problem.


----------



## Shimano95 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Habt ihr noch andere Brolly, Nubrolly oder Shelter die ihr empfehlen könnt wo vielleicht auch 2 Leute Platz hätten so im Bereich 100 - 150 euro?


----------



## Ruff Raider (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

http://www.wiwa-fishing.de/Brolly-Twin-Deluxe-Double-Door ist nen feines teil,passt allerdings nur eine Liege rein....


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

@Shimano: Wie wäre es mal mit ein bischen Eigeninitiative? Such dir doch einfach mal ein paar raus, verlinke dir hier im Trööt und dann warte ab was die User dir dazu sagen.

Es sind mehrfach Shops genannt worden wo du mit wenigen "Klicks" auch zwei-Mann Zelte findest.

Auch hier im Trööt sind dir schon welche verlinkt worden.

Und auch schon mehrfach genannt: die Auswahl ist bei denem Budget sehr begrenzt.


----------



## Shimano95 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

was sagt ihr zu dem hier? =)

könnte ich mir vielleicht zum geburtstag schenken lassen ^^

http://cgi.ebay.de/Anaconda-Basecam...702481814?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3cb3142d96


----------



## prinz1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

also der von prof. tinca verlinkte schirm ist doch klasse. sogar mit 3 meter spannweite! da ne plane drübber und fertig is das nachtquartier!
das sollte auch für 2 mann reichen!
guck dir den mal genauer an! @ shimano95

gruß

der prinz


----------



## prinz1 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

also des anaconda is ganz schön kleen für den preis!
dann lieber das hier: 
b. richi brolly
ich glaub sogar das hatte jemand hier im thread schon vorher mal verlinkt!

der prinz


----------



## Moerser83 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Entscheide dich doch erstmal was du haben willst und wieviel du ausgeben willst. #h
Aber bei der Auswahl die du hier jetzt schon hast müsstest du ja was passendes finden.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Ich habe dir unten mal ein paar Shops aufgeführt, diese (und viele andere auch) sind alle vertrauenswürdig und viele User haben da schon bestellt.

*Die Reihenfolge unterliegt keinerlei Wertung und ist zufällig. Es ist keine Werbung, sondern zeigt nur die Online-Shops auf, bei denen ich schon bestellt und keine negativen Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.*

Die Ware die von diesen Shops verkauft wird, ist auch ok.


www.carp-pellets.de

Fantastic Carp 

http://www.jd-fishing.de/

A&M Angelsport

Angelgeräte Wilkerling 

KL ANGELSPORT 

Angelzentrale Herrieden 

M&R Tackle Shop 

www.wiwa-fishing.de


So, viel Spaß beim stöbern. Und wenn du deinen Eltern deinen Wunschzettel präsentierst: sieh zu das sie nicht gestresst sind, auf der Couch sitzen, stell die Herztabletten bereit, sorge für einen freien Fluchtweg und mach dich im Haushalt schon mal nützlich. 
Das soll auch helfen an ein Zelt zu kommen


----------



## Shimano95 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

zu dem schirmzelt/brolly von anaconda hat bisher nur einer was gesagt möchert gern noch mehr meinungen über dieses hier hören


http://cgi.ebay.de/Anaconda-Basecam...702481814?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3cb3142d96


----------



## Ruff Raider (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Meiner meinung nach zu teuer!.. Das von WIWA ist für mich der Preis/Leistungssieger!.. Will mir zum Sommer hin auch nen Brolly zulegen und habe schon einige gesehen. Bei mir wird es das WIWA werden!..

Gruß Christian


----------



## Shimano95 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

kann denn niemand was noch zum anaconda basecamp mst 10000 sagen?


----------



## Shimano95 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

hat denn keiner hier erfahrung mit dem anaconda basecamp mst 10000?


----------



## Backfire (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*





2 Leute + carryall bleiben trocken.
Für die einfache Anwendung durchaus geeignet, ansonsten gilt: mehr Geld = mehr Zelt.


----------



## Helmi79 (17. April 2011)

*AW: Zebco Schirmzelt - Schrott oder guter Deal?*

Also muss echt sagen das das auf dem Bild mehr als ausreichend aussieht. Hab es bei amazon.co.uk für 27 Pfund gesehen !


----------

